# Has anyone tried the Lifesilver??



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone of you tried any of their products as advertised on here?Seem like a great cure all if it works.Opinions please


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I bought some last fall and didn't get the flu last winter. I also skipped the flu shot. I bought the big kit and it looks like it'll last me for at least 3 years ($33/yr.) I've had colds but nothing major while a lot of folks at work had that stomach virus. So it's worked for me so far.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Good to know!Ihope to hear from a lot more people on this,if this stuff works it's a wonderful product!!!!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've gotten some in the past, but its hard to tell if not getting sick is due to taking the silver every day or just because you were not exposed to as many viruses. 
It's nice that it doesn't have any flavor so the kids will drink it.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

We have a woman in our neighborhood who takes that crap and looks like death warmed over. She was ashen gray and I thought she was having a heart attack, she looked awful and very unhealthy. I wouldn't put that garbage in my body for all the tea in China, especially since there are other, proven herbal remedies that really do work.


----------

